# How to use Excel Sheet to send personalized mass email



## irishki (Dec 3, 2008)

Okay - here goes... I know I have seen a few questions similar to mine but no final answers.

I am trying to send a mass email to my distributors - approx 100 of them. I have their names, log in ID's and email addresses in an excel spreadsheet.

What I am trying to do is have the email for letter pull the info from the spreadsheet, put it in the email, and send it out but personalized to each person/company.

Fro example, I need it to pull XYZ co from the list, use their email address to send it to them, insert their contact name in the "Dear so & so" part of the letter, pull their ID for the log in from excel and place into the email, and send it out personalized with each companies info.

PS - If you give me programming info like some of the other posts showed - I need to know where do I put it/enter it etc? I'm not all that knowledgeable on this stuff but need to figure out how to make it happen.

Thanks in advance!
irishki


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

http://spreadsheetpage.com/index.php/tip/sending_personalized_email_from_excel/


----------



## irishki (Dec 3, 2008)

Bomb #21 - 
Thanks for the info - that looks like exactly what I need ! Your awesome!
One more question tho ( please don't laugh me out of here)
Where do I enter the VB programming to make it happen - in Outlook?
In the email itself? In Excel?

 irishki


----------



## bomb #21 (Jul 1, 2005)

With the workbook open in Excel, press ALT+F11 to open the VBE (Visual Basic Editor).

Select Module from the Insert menu.

Copy and paste the code in.

You'll then need to adjust some, to fit your own layout.


----------

